# Would you convert to survive?



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's say the nuclear apocalypse happens and you happen to be outside any major metropolitan area or military installation and somehow avoid the fallout. You've been out in the wilderness about a week, but you're barely surviving and you're running out of water, food, and you just got a cut and you're hoping it isn't infected. All of a sudden a hummer comes driving along the road when all of a sudden they spot you. "Yeehaw," they say. "It's good to see a fellow survivor." You notice they have guns, first aid kits, lots of food, water, and there's some pretty hot babes in the car. "We just want to know, do you believe in our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ? We definitely won't shoot you unless you're aggressive, but we started a community down by the river and it's only for those who believe in the One True God since he was merciful enough to spare us from his wrath against the evil sinners of modern civilization."

What do you do?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course, If I'm an atheist, do I have to worry about the repercussions spiritually of lying to make er by?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Of course, If I'm an atheist, do I have to worry about the repercussions spiritually of lying to make er by?


Yup, that's a pretty easy call.(unless they follow the bible literally, then i might be safer staying in the wilderness)


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd say yes, the man walked the earth and was immortalized in the stars.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

HelpfulHero said:


> Let's say the nuclear apocalypse happens and you happen to be outside any major metropolitan area or military installation and somehow avoid the fallout. You've been out in the wilderness about a week, but you're barely surviving and you're running out of water, food, and you just got a cut and you're hoping it isn't infected. All of a sudden a hummer comes driving along the road when all of a sudden they spot you. "Yeehaw," they say. "It's good to see a fellow survivor." You notice they have guns, first aid kits, lots of food, water, and there's some pretty hot babes in the car. "We just want to know, do you believe in our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ? We definitely won't shoot you unless you're aggressive, but we started a community down by the river and it's only for those who believe in the One True God since he was merciful enough to spare us from his wrath against the evil sinners of modern civilization."
> 
> What do you do?


I'd say i'm a fellow believer, then once i've integrated into the group i'd start a cunning campaign of psychological manipulation until the group became secular.

Or did I see that in a movie? :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm more curious why these superior Christians are objectifying women.

Ah no matter. I'd probably go with them by lying, then kill them all and take their stuff.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

You had me at "hot babes". I'm an apatheist, and I'd even convert to satanism if I was guaranteed those hot babes.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd agree and say yes. Once I got to the camp site I would decide what to do from there. Steal the provision and leave? Take out all the males and spare the women? Stay and bide my time until something better comes along? Too many choices to say for sure.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I'm more curious why these superior Christians are objectifying women.
> 
> Ah no matter. I'd probably go with them by lying, then kill them all and take their stuff.


After a nuclear holocaust the ******** will have a lot of the ex-military dudes with survival training and guns. Also, the mormons apparently are required to have 2 years worth of supplies on hand in case of an emergency. So yes, in weird horrible apocalyptic scenarios they may be the "superior"/"more fit" group to cooperate with. I was having an odd discussion with a friend of mine that prompted this.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Christians? I would even side with the zombies and become one of them if they have all the ammo and stuff


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

That depends. As long as they aren't Mormons, I can tell a lie.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

seeing as i am christian probally yes, unless they are fundamentalists then id have to think about it


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes of course. Gotta look out for #1 ya know.  chill there patch up recover and figure out a future. doesn't mean I have to stay with them forever.. and lucky for me.. I'm not the type to feel guilt so easily lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm loosely a Christian, so it wouldn't necessarily be lying.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

In this scenario it doesn't seem far-fetched to assume these people would be outwardly aggressive toward a lone wanderer who dared to disagree with their New Eden ideologies. With that in mind, I would have to accept their offer, pledge my false allegiance to jebus, and keep my head down. If I discovered that there was no one else in the group who had entered under similar pretenses, I image escape would be on the forefront of my mind. It may seem rash and irresponsible, but I'd rather be alone than spend my life in faux-reverie of my own supremacy as a survivor of the apocalypse.


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

I would not convert to survive, but I'd certainly lie. 

Then I'd get to the community, put out some feelers to see how many others were lying, and tactfully propose that we form our own community elsewhere.


...though, if these guys are Zionists (and most Christians can be coerced into Zionism) then I could always just try to appeal to them as a Jew. Sometimes that works.

Anyway, I don't think God would totally hold it against me for lying. He knows I'm clever enough to meet up with him later at a rendezvous point.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Fear Goggles said:


> In this scenario it doesn't seem far-fetched to assume these people would be outwardly aggressive toward a lone wanderer who dared to disagree with their New Eden ideologies. With that in mind, I would have to accept their offer, pledge my false allegiance to jebus, and keep my head down. If I discovered that there was no one else in the group who had entered under similar pretenses, I image escape would be on the forefront of my mind. It may seem rash and irresponsible, but I'd rather be alone than spend my life in faux-reverie of my own supremacy as a survivor of the apocalypse.


I like you


----------



## howard26 (Jun 28, 2008)

In my mind, they would be wrong for putting me in that position. So, i wouldn't feel bad about saying "yeah man, gimme some water!"


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just as the church has lied about pedophile priests to save their reputation, I too would find it easy to lie in order to survive. Plus the hot babes... that alone would justify it :b


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Just as the church has lied about pedophile priests to save their reputation, I too would find it easy to lie in order to survive. Plus the hot babes... that alone would justify it :b


Ha ha ha yep I agree with this 
It's survival 
+ I've heard about those ministers daughters ( he he he or mooorhahahaha evil laugh is more appropriate )


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

hermito said:


> You had me at "hot babes". I'm an apatheist, and I'd even convert to satanism if I was guaranteed those hot babes.


Yeah, I wasn't sure til I read the part about the hot babes. That kinda seals the deal.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'd lie my butt off and never think twice about it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would lie but don't know how far it would get me. Pretending to be religious would be almost as painful as not having those resources.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Living in the UK i can say with great pleasure that this would never happen lol. I read hummer as hammer and thought Thor was going to make an appearance, now thats a god i could get behind.

Am i the only one who sees the irony in ******* christians offering help to some stranger on 'their' land?. Maybe my view is tainted, but i imagine they would be the first to become cannibals and that their 'help' would be a wash before stringing me up on a rack


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Regardless of my ideology, whatever it is, I'm not going to compromise it for anything. If I'm an atheist, I will be an atheist until I decide I don't want to be. If I'm a Christian, same thing. Nobody is going to bully me into converting to anything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'd be more scared about going with them to be honest.. An apocalypse like that would be awful, you'd have to take tons of risks and maybe have to trust people to survive which many people would abuse.



CEB32 said:


> Living in the UK i can say with great pleasure that this would never happen lol. I read hummer as hammer and thought Thor was going to make an appearance, now thats a god i could get behind.
> 
> Am i the only one who sees the irony in ******* christians offering help to some stranger on 'their' land?. Maybe my view is tainted, but i imagine they would be the first to become cannibals and that their 'help' would be a wash before stringing me up on a rack


And you know, this. There'd probably be very religious Muslims coming up to me before Christians where I live right now. But I imagine religious groups wouldn't be a big thing in general.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And you know, this. There'd probably be very religious Muslims coming up to me before Christians where I live right now. But I imagine religious groups wouldn't be a big thing in general.


Do you think the human body would count as pork?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CEB32 said:


> Do you think the human body would count as pork?


I don't see why not :blank


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I can't convert because I know god isn't real. It's like they say instead " We have a community but only for people who believe computers are humans." It's something you can't believe in. I could pretend to believe in it but I won't truly believe in it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sure I'd pretend for a while to survive and then undermine them from within.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd either fake it until I make it or I'd let them shoot me. Because who cares, they're a bunch of yahoos anyway.

Perhaps if I faked it long enough I'd end up blasting them.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

There's nothing in atheism that calls for martyrdom. Unless you're already suicidal, you might as well join them.


----------



## The Invisible One (Mar 28, 2014)

Im not exactly a super social person, but If I would have a choice of risking death or to live in a community of hardcore Bible thumpers I would risk it lest I become psychotically active again. But I would note their location for if I run into some raider cannibals to join so we can take over later.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd go with a simple no.


----------



## darkinside (Apr 2, 2014)

id keep on walking..stay true to myself first..i cant be around people like that..i cant pretend..not even for the babes


----------



## Headband (Aug 29, 2013)

To survive, absolutely. I would work my way to the top and declare myself the new messiah and create the twelve and half commandments where people will worship me as a God.


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

My "conversion" would not mean anything except a few words. I am a man with principles and I do not usually lie so I would probably ask them to stick their religion where sun won't shine.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

No, and anyone who would is a coward that is void of any integrity.


----------



## BenevolentBen (Apr 11, 2014)

Given the scenario you painted, I might just take my chances walking around.
If it was clear I was about to die, I would trying telling them that I wanted to believe but had reservations. If that didn't work I may have a divine visitation and see the light!


----------



## Question Everything (Jun 5, 2010)

I could never truly convert as I would know deep down that I couldn't believe something I knew was not true, but if I was desperate enough I would probably do the following...

I'd tell them that I couldn't make that decision on the spot, but that I'd be interested in knowing more about their belief if they could take me back with them so I could speak to their religious leaders or experience one of their services/sermons. That way I could check out their community to see how many were in their group, how organized they were, how much resources they had, what connections they had to other groups (so that maybe I could find a neutral/merchant town) and how hardcore they were in their beliefs.

If I found that there were others in the group who weren't true believers who I could get along with and the group wasn't all too bad, then I might consider faking it to stay for the long haul. But if I just couldn't see myself getting along with any of them at all, then I'd try to feign interest for awhile until I was rested up, thank them for their hospitality and generosity then make some excuse to leave, like needing to look for family members in some remote location. Maybe they'd be kind enough to give me food, water and a horse or something for the journey.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Never a need to convert. Just fake it.


----------

